# Is this cherry?



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi

Is this cherry?

Greg


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would say yes.


.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wouldn't it have cherries all over it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This late in the year (around here anyway) the fruit (little black cherries) has long dropped/been eaten by critters on wild cherry. They bloom and fruit early, the fruit is gone by July in most cases.


.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Guess I don't know the east anymore.

I could have sworn I've seen cherries in August. But, our cherry season here is May to June here in Seattle.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely Cherry.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Maryland? Maybe that's some of that hurricane Irene wood. I'll bet there's a new batch of blow downs on the east coast, although that storm didn't have the wind they thought it would. Gary


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

It's cherry.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

HomeBody said:


> I'll bet there's a new batch of blow downs on the east coast


There's definitely a lot of it.

Got some oak and cherry to get sawn up m'self. Sadly nothing too long, but enough to make some sawdust with.


----------

